# How to import notes from iTouch/Phone?



## Mario8672 (May 13, 2009)

How can I import notes I've written on my iPod touch onto my computer? There doesn't seem to be any "sync notes to calendar" selection within iTunes.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 13, 2009)

I don't think the syncing of notes is supported (yet).

There are some 3rd-party utilities that claim to do this:

http://www.markspace.com/iphone/mac/

If the phone is jailbroken, you can use this:

http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2008/0...your_iphone_or_ipod_touch_with_iphonenotes-2/


----------



## Mario8672 (May 13, 2009)

Cool, I'll give Markspace a try.


----------



## ora (May 13, 2009)

Evernote has an iPhone client and i think will sync to the web/your machine.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 13, 2009)

I second Evernote -- it's quite nifty.  It syncs quite well between the Evernote desktop application and the iPhone app.

It doesn't sync iPhone notes, though -- only it's own notes.


----------

